# الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

العنبر( الكهرمان ) : amber





تلك الماده التي تحيط بها الكثير من الاسرار والتي تعتبر من غرائب ما انتجته الطبيعه  .. فتاريخ النشأه لهذه الماده يعود الى ملايين السنين ( 90 -130 مليون سنه ) .. وقد اثبتت هذه المعلومه الكثير من الدراسات والابحاث الدقيقه .. حيث وجد في بعض انواع الكهرمان الشفاف عدد من الحشرات والنباتات المتحجره التي تعود الى تلك الفتره الزمنيه ..

منذ ملايين السنين تحجرت هذه الكائنات الحيه داخل الماده الأوليه المكونه للكهرمان ( نادر جدا )​



الكهرمان عرفته الحضارات البشريه من الاف السنين ..​
الكهرمان ( Amber ) هذه الماده التي تحتوي على الكثير من الأسرار والغموض وكانت معروفه لدى الفينيقيين والفراعنه واليونانيين وغيرهم من الحضارات القديمه جدا .. لما لها من خواص كثيره مثل الرائحه العطرية وسهولة التشكيل والتطويع .. 
حيث وجدت ضمن آثارهم وقبورهم وكنوزهم المكتشفه كتحف أو عقود تلبس .. كما استخدموها للعلاج لاعتقادهم بأن هذه الماده تحتوي على مميزات سحرية . لأن الكهرمان يتميز بطاقه كهربائية تتولد عند فركه باليد . كما كان يستخدم لاعتقادات شعائرية مثل طرد الأرواح و التبخر بدخانه لتمتعه برائحة جميلة وحتى في بعض السفن الغارقة قديما وجد الكهرمان ضمن حمولاتهم كماده تجارية قيمة .


مجسمات من الكهرمان وجدت ضمن أحد الكنوز المكتشفة ( تعود الى 3000 سنه قبل الميلاد )​



طبيعة الكهرمان منشأه وكيف تكون ..!​

الكهرمان عباره عن ماده صمغية ( راتينج ) تفرزه جذوع بعض أنواع الأشجار من العائلة الصنوبرية. وتفرز الأشجار هذه المادة كوسيلة دفاعية لها ضد الأمراض والفطريات والحشرات وغيرها .. وطبعا إذا زادت الافرازات تثقل على جذع الشجرة وتسقط على الأرض أو في أعماق البحر إذا كانت الأشجار قريبة منه . ومع الوقت ( ملايين السنين ) تتحجر المادة الصمغية وتتحول إلى صخور ( كهرمان ) بألوان وأشكال مختلفة على حسب البيئة المحيطة بها ..


بداية تكون الكهرمان على جذوع الأشجار كمادة صمغية​






* أماكن تواجد الكهرمان ..!​


يعتبر بحر البلطيق من أهم مصادر الكهرمان .. ومن ضمن الروايات التي قيلت عن هذا البحر أنه كان غابة كبيرة من أشجار الصنوبر ولكن مع الوقت طمرتها المياه .. وكذلك يوجد الكهرمان في أغلب الدول التي تقع على بحر البلطيق .

خريطه توضح هذه الدول​







* ألوان الكهرمان ..​​
للكهرمان ألوان معروفة تختلف في درجاتها من أشهرها ..


الأصفر ( Yellow ) وهو أشهر ألوان الكهرمان وتقريبا نسبته 70% عن بقيه الألوان 





الشفاف ( Transparent ) يأتي بعد الأصفر من ناحية توفره ونسبته تقريبا 10% ..





الأبيض ( White ) ويعتبر من أنواع الكهرمان النادر ونسبته 1-2% من الكهرمان الموجود بالعالم 





الأزرق ( Blue Amber ) وهو اندر كهرمان موجود في العالم ونسبته 0.2% .. وهو من اغرب انواع الكهرمان والاحجار التي تخرج من الارض .. لان لونه في الاساس شفاف ولكن عند تعرضه للضوء يتحول لونه الى الازرق تماما ..




صورة لحجرالكهرمان الازرق توضح كيف يتغير لونه عند تعرضه للضوء ​







وكذلك يوجد الأحمر والأخضر والأسود .. وهي من الألوان المعروفه للكهرمان

يتبع بصور لحشرات وحفريات محفوظة بداخل الكهرمان حفظ كامل.....​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

حشرات بداخل الكهرمان :​



هذه الحشرات قد تعلق بداخل الكهرمان أثناء تكونه ويحيط بها الكهرمان فيمنعها من التحلل لملايين السنين. 

وسنستعرض صور لحشرات وبعض الكائنات بداخل الكهرمان و إن كانت تشيع الحشرات أكثر من باقى الكائنات بداخل الكهرمان.


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*


























اللى يفتكر منكم فيلم Jurassic PARK كانت فكرته مبنية على حشرة امتصت دم ديناصور ومحفوظة فى الكهرمان . يعنى فكرة الفيلم مبنية على حقيقة وجود الحفريات اللى فى الكهرمان محفوظة حفظ تام .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*


----------



## ارووجة (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

موضوع حلو وغريب 
يعطيكي العافية عيوني
وناطرين المزيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

*مووووضوع شيق جدا يا نونتى .....تشكرررررررررى​*


----------



## jesus_son (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

*اصلا الصور تحفة

الكهرمان ده انا دايما اسمع عنه لكن اول مرة اشوفه

على فكرة ده شكله طلع جامد جدا

يالا اسيبكم عشان رايح اشترى ربع كيلو كهرمان من البقال و جاى

شكرا ليكى يا نونو يا سكر على الموضوع الشاى  قصدى الموضوع السكر ده

ربنا يباركك

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع حلو وغريب
> يعطيكي العافية عيوني
> وناطرين المزيد



ميرسى يا ارووجتى على الرد
يارب يكون عجبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مووووضوع شيق جدا يا نونتى .....تشكرررررررررى​*



ميرسى يادونتى:ura1: 
اختارى بقى اى كهرمانة تحبيها وخديها
ربنا يباركك ياقمرة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



jesus_son قال:


> *اصلا الصور تحفة
> 
> الكهرمان ده انا دايما اسمع عنه لكن اول مرة اشوفه
> 
> ...



شفت بقى طلع حلو ازاى
بقولك ايه خليه نص كيلو عشان عايزين نعمل عليه شوربة كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يامينا على الرد القهوة قصدى السكر دة:smile01
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

موضوع جميل اوى 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​



ميرسى ياكاندى يامشجعانى انتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع تحفة *
*شكرا بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (18 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي الموضوع تحفة


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع تحفة *
> *شكرا بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا جدا على الرد والتشجيع:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> ميرسي الموضوع تحفة



شكرا مسيحى على الرد
اتمنى انه يكون عجبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

اية دة يا نـــــــــونــــــــــو

      الحاجات الجامدة دىىى

ربنا ما يحرمناش منك ويخلينا كدة نتمتع بيكى وبمواضيعك الجامدة

دة انتى كهرمانة


----------



## سيزار (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

مووووووووووووووووضوع رائع وحلو جدا يا نونو


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

معلومات جميلة جدا يا نونو 
بس لية الحشرات تشبة جدا الحشرات فى العصر الحالى ؟ المفروض يبقى فية اختلافات واضحة بينها وبين شكل الحشرات الحالية لان الحشرات دى المفروض انها كانت عايشة من ملايين السنين من عصر الديناصورات او قبل الديناصورات


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> اية دة يا نـــــــــونــــــــــو
> 
> الحاجات الجامدة دىىى
> 
> ...




شكرا على الكلام الحلو والرد الظريف
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



سيزار قال:


> مووووووووووووووووضوع رائع وحلو جدا يا نونو



شكرا شكرا سيزار
يارب يكون عجبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## love my jesus (24 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى على الموضوع يا قمر 


ربنا يباركك*


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> معلومات جميلة جدا يا نونو
> بس لية الحشرات تشبة جدا الحشرات فى العصر الحالى ؟ المفروض يبقى فية اختلافات واضحة بينها وبين شكل الحشرات الحالية لان الحشرات دى المفروض انها كانت عايشة من ملايين السنين من عصر الديناصورات او قبل الديناصورات



مين قال لازم اختلافات واضحة 
ممكن تكون الاختلافات داخلية وممكن مايكونش اختلاف كبير وممكن يكون اختلافات طفيفة فى الحجم
وكتير كائنات حاليا كانت بنفس الشكل من ملايين السنين 
ويمكن دة بيستغله علماء كتير معارضين لنظرية التطور

والصورة دى صورة لكائن معاصر اللى هو نجم البحر وهو من الجلد شوكيات









الصورة دى بقى لحفرية للجلد شوكيات لو لاحظت هتلاقى مافيش اختلاف




​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



love my jesus قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع يا قمر
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك*



ميرسى ليكى انتى على المرور والرد
على فكرة اسمك رائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sara A (27 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا نونو 
أنا قريت عن الكهرمان لكن لأول  مره أشوفه
ربنا يباركك وتنورينا بموضوعاتك الجميله


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



sara A قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا نونو
> أنا قريت عن الكهرمان لكن لأول  مره أشوفه
> ربنا يباركك وتنورينا بموضوعاتك الجميله



ميرسى ليكى انتى ياحبيبتى على المرور الجميل 
وردك الجميل دة 
انتى كدة اللى نورتينى
ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع روووووووووووعه
شكرا لمجهودك الكريم​*
http://olom.info/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=1;t=20515;&#top


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووووعه
> شكرا لمجهودك الكريم​*
> http://olom.info/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=1;t=20515;&#top



شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك ليا

جميل جدا اللينك دة عن علم الفوضى 
معلش انا هغش منه وهحطه فى الموضوع ..... دة بعد اذنك يعنى ؟؟؟:smi411:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 أغسطس 2008)

*دا مسمهوش غش
اسمو  اقتباس
شكرا لتعقيبك​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



yerigagarin قال:


> *دا مسمهوش غش
> اسمو  اقتباس
> شكرا لتعقيبك​*



حاضر طب بعد اذنك هغش :t30:قصدى هقتبس من الرابط اللى انت حطيته
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*

*حلوووو قوووووووووووووووووووووى *

*نفسى فى كهرماناناية ههههههههههههههههههه اللغة راحت ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس لو سمحتى من غير حشرات بلاش قرف بدل ما اجى اخبطك بواحدة فى راسك :t32: ماشى يانونو :2: *

*موضوع عثل زيك ياعثل :mus25:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *حلوووو قوووووووووووووووووووووى *
> 
> *نفسى فى كهرماناناية ههههههههههههههههههه اللغة راحت ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



كهرماناناناناناية :t9:ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وماله خدى الكهرمانانانانانانانات كلهم ياقمر مايغلوش عليكى 
هى الصور بفلوس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين ايه بلاش حشرات دى ...... يابنتى دة بالحشرات بيبقى أغلى 
بس ادعى ربنا مايطبقوش الفكرة دى فى كل حاجة
تلاقى الهمبورجر بحشرات :11azy:ويبقى تشترى الهمبورجر اللى من غير حشرات بتمن أقل 
مع انه هيوفر ساعتها 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم كان نفسى اديلك كهرماناناناناية فيها كوز درة هدية :hlp:
طبعا انتى وبس اللى فاهمانى 
تثلميلى على ذوقك ياثكرتى​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> كهرماناناناناناية :t9:ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وماله خدى الكهرمانانانانانانانات كلهم ياقمر مايغلوش عليكى
> هى الصور بفلوس
> ...


 

*كوووووووووووز درة فى عيييييييينك  :smil8:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فطستنيى ضحك يامصيبة فكرتينى بالذى مضى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس كويس جات على كوز الدرة بلاش فضايح ومتقوليش الحاجة التانية فهامنى طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *كوووووووووووز درة فى عيييييييينك  :smil8:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فطستنيى ضحك يامصيبة فكرتينى بالذى مضى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس كويس جات على كوز الدرة بلاش فضايح ومتقوليش الحاجة التانية فهامنى طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مانا عارفة ياختى انك هتفهمينى 
بس عيب عليكى فاكرانى هقول ان يعنى اللى حصل فى يوم .........
امممممممممممممم
 تدفعى كام ومش أكمل اللى حصل 

استغلالية أنا معلش 
بس بذمتك مش الموضوع يستاهل انى استغله 
بقولك ايه صحيح مش لاقية كهرماناناناية فيها برسيمة مناسبة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مانا عارفة ياختى انك هتفهمينى
> بس عيب عليكى فاكرانى هقول ان يعنى اللى حصل فى يوم .........
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اةةةةةةةةة ياتحفة يا استغلالية مفيش رحمة مفيش انسانية مفيش حلة ملوخية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*برسيم اية يابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت يهدككككككككككككك :smil8:*

*طب بقولك يبقى هاتية طازة فاهمانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أغسطس 2008)

الله عليكي يا نونو جيرل

دايما مبدعة كدااااااااا

انا اول مرة اعرف حاجة عن الكهرمان دايما اسمع عنه في الافلام القديمة بس

وعجبتني خالص دي







ها استني واحد هدية بقي منك هههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## red_pansy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



Coptic Man قال:


> الله عليكي يا نونو جيرل
> 
> دايما مبدعة كدااااااااا
> 
> ...


 

*مستنى اية يامونمون اللى جوة الكهرمانة قصدك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*من عونياااااااااا البلد مليانة منهاااااااااااا :t30: :t30:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اةةةةةةةةة ياتحفة يا استغلالية مفيش رحمة مفيش انسانية مفيش حلة ملوخية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



لا ياختى حلة الملوخية دى انتى وسعدية تعملوها سوا:t30:
بس أكيد هجيب البرسيم طازة عشان هصور اللى بياكلوه 
مش الموضوع المشئوم لسه مفتوح بردة ونقدر نحط فيه صور تانى:t9: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بفكر أبدل صور الدباديب 
ههههههههههههههه
أنا بقول تدفعى أحسنلك:hlp:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



Coptic Man قال:


> الله عليكي يا نونو جيرل
> 
> دايما مبدعة كدااااااااا
> 
> ...



صدقنى يامينا دة من بعض ماعندكم:Love_Letter_Send:
بس تنسى موضوع الهدية دة
مش بتقول ان بلدنا سمعتها بخيلة :11azy:
دورلك على بلد تانى بقى ناسها يكرموك
ولا أقولك بردة هصفح عنك 
هجيبلك اللى جوة الكهرمانة الأول وبعدين أبقى اتصرفلك فى الكهرمانة نفسها:t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *مستنى اية يامونمون اللى جوة الكهرمانة قصدك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *من عونياااااااااا البلد مليانة منهاااااااااااا :t30: :t30:*​



بس يابنت انتى:smil8: 
ماتقوليش كدة حرام عليكى فين المحبة فين التسامح فين الرحمممممة
بهدى النفوس بس طبعا:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا ياختى حلة الملوخية دى انتى وسعدية تعملوها سوا:t30:
> 
> بس أكيد هجيب البرسيم طازة عشان هصور اللى بياكلوه
> مش الموضوع المشئوم لسه مفتوح بردة ونقدر نحط فيه صور تانى:t9:
> ...


 
*بت انتىىىىىىىىى الظاهر مش هاينفع معاكى غير مخيمرررررررررر :smil8:*

*مشؤوووووووم فى عينك وتصورينا كمان لا يابابا انا محبش حد يبصلى فى  البرسيمة قصدى فى اللقمة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*مش هادفع بقى انا محدش يضحك عليا :t30: :t30:   ولا يغرينى ولو ببرسيمة  :11azy:*​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> بس يابنت انتى:smil8:
> 
> ماتقوليش كدة حرام عليكى فين المحبة فين التسامح فين الرحمممممة
> بهدى النفوس بس طبعا:t30::t30:
> ...


 
*:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: لا فعلاااااااااااا بتهدى :11azy: *

*بس اما اشووووووووووفك :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *بت انتىىىىىىىىى الظاهر مش هاينفع معاكى غير مخيمرررررررررر :smil8:*​
> 
> *مشؤوووووووم فى عينك وتصورينا كمان لا يابابا انا محبش حد يبصلى فى البرسيمة قصدى فى اللقمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​
> 
> *مش هادفع بقى انا محدش يضحك عليا :t30: :t30: ولا يغرينى ولو ببرسيمة :11azy:*​


 
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## red_pansy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:


 
:nunu0000: :nunu0000: :t7: :ranting: :t9:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *بت انتىىىىىىىىى الظاهر مش هاينفع معاكى غير مخيمرررررررررر :smil8:*
> 
> *مشؤوووووووم فى عينك وتصورينا كمان لا يابابا انا محبش حد يبصلى فى  البرسيمة قصدى فى اللقمة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *مش هادفع بقى انا محدش يضحك عليا :t30: :t30:   ولا يغرينى ولو ببرسيمة  :11azy:*​



هو حد جاب سيرتك خاااااااالص:11azy:
انا كنت هصور اللى بياكلوا البرسيم 
ولا هى الصور اللى اتحطت فى المشئوم أثرت عليكى:t9:
ههههههههههههههه
وبعدين يعنى هو انا لو هعزمك هعزمك على برسيمة بردة 
امال فين العشم يابت 
دة انا اعزمك على ربطة كاملة:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :t7: :ranting: :t9:​



هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدة امسكيله العصاية بيضحك عليكى قال اكمنك غلبانة ياعينى والناس بتدخل تحط صور دباديب ...
( هى مش دباديب بس ..... بس هنمشيها دباديب ):hlp:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مازلت بهدى النفوس طبعا:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## red_pansy (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هو حد جاب سيرتك خاااااااالص:11azy:
> 
> انا كنت هصور اللى بياكلوا البرسيم
> ولا هى الصور اللى اتحطت فى المشئوم أثرت عليكى:t9:
> ...


 
*:budo::budo::budo:*

*متفكرنيششششششششششششش :010105~332: دا انا بحاول انسى الكارثة روحى يابعيدة وتعالى :smi200:  هههههههههههههههههههه*

*وبعدين وحشانى يابت الظاهر كدة فى كبسة عندك :12BF86~159: *

*ربطة بحالها كريمة من يووووووووومك وكرمك غرقنى وخنقنى روحى يانونو :2: داعية عليكى وانا ناكشة شعرررررررررررررى :010105~332: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## red_pansy (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوة كدة امسكيله العصاية بيضحك عليكى قال اكمنك غلبانة ياعينى والناس بتدخل تحط صور دباديب ...
> ( هى مش دباديب بس ..... بس هنمشيها دباديب ):hlp:
> ...


 
*كووووبتك انا غلبانة اهو هى اللى بتقولى اضربك ولازم اطيع اهم حاجة الطاعة :t30:*

*اة ياحبى كانت دبادييييييييييييييب  :sami31:  بس كانت كبيرة شوية وليها سنان حلوة :big68:*

*استرينى ياختى دا انا ولية غلبانة ..  :466zc: ربنا ما يوقعك ياختى فى دباديب خالص :smile02 هههههههههههههههههههههههه طول عمرك شرانية قصدى مهدانانية .. هى اللغة راحت من قليل :1073lg:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *:budo::budo::budo:*
> 
> *متفكرنيششششششششششششش :010105~332: دا انا بحاول انسى الكارثة روحى يابعيدة وتعالى :smi200:  هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



انا مالى بقى 
ماتنسيش انى حطيت دبدوب بس مش اى حاجة تاااااااااااااااااانى:11azy:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفاية بقى كل لما بفتكر بفطس من الضحك:smi411:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو عندى كبسة وفتة وكله 
انتى عارفة بقى اختك غلبانة
ياختى يعنى من قبل ماتدعى كان شعرك حلو
ماهو منكوش من يومه:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *كووووبتك انا غلبانة اهو هى اللى بتقولى اضربك ولازم اطيع اهم حاجة الطاعة :t30:*
> 
> *اة ياحبى كانت دبادييييييييييييييب  :sami31:  بس كانت كبيرة شوية وليها سنان حلوة :big68:*
> 
> *استرينى ياختى دا انا ولية غلبانة ..  :466zc: ربنا ما يوقعك ياختى فى دباديب خالص :smile02 هههههههههههههههههههههههه طول عمرك شرانية قصدى مهدانانية .. هى اللغة راحت من قليل :1073lg:*​



هى دباديب غريبة شوية
وكانت كلها مبتسمة ومبينة الصفوف اللولى
فاكرة كان فى دبدوب بيهرش هو وزمايله الدباديب
فاكرااااااااااااااااااااه:hlp:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هى دباديب غريبة شوية
> 
> وكانت كلها مبتسمة ومبينة الصفوف اللولى
> فاكرة كان فى دبدوب بيهرش هو وزمايله الدباديب
> ...


 
*اة ياحبيبتى كانوا مبتسمين فرحانين بيكى وبيحبوكى صحبتهم بقى :t30:ربنا ما يوقع حد فى ايدك ولا يحكمك على ولاية :smil8:*

*لا مش فاكرة الظاهر انتى اللى فاكراة اكيد طبعا كان هايبلعك 30: 30: فا طبعا لازم تفتكرى الصفين اللولى :hlp:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *اة ياحبيبتى كانوا مبتسمين فرحانين بيكى وبيحبوكى صحبتهم بقى :t30:ربنا ما يوقع حد فى ايدك ولا يحكمك على ولاية :smil8:*
> 
> *لا مش فاكرة الظاهر انتى اللى فاكراة اكيد طبعا كان هايبلعك 30: 30: فا طبعا لازم تفتكرى الصفين اللولى :hlp:*​



لا الصراحة همة مش كانوا جايين هدية ليا أنا
ولا نسيتى كانوا فى أى موضوع بالظبط ؟؟؟؟!!!!:11azy:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو فعلا اللى بيقع فى ايدى بيتعب
قدرك ياحبيبتى بقى
هههههههههههههههه
بس مش ممكن أنسى الصفين اللولى
لأنها كلها كانت مبتسمة مبسوطة بالمناسبة السعيدة  اللى كانت فيها:t30::t30:
فاكراها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا الصراحة همة مش كانوا جايين هدية ليا أنا​
> 
> ولا نسيتى كانوا فى أى موضوع بالظبط ؟؟؟؟!!!!:11azy:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8:*​ 
*الرررررررررررررررررررررررحمة من عندك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب *​ 
*يابت اجى اخبط دماغك باللى فى ايدى ولا بلاش دلوقت اصل فى ايدى عنبة مش هاينفع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*اة من ناحية المناسبة فاكراها قوووووووووووى كان يوم ملوش شمس طلعة فية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​ 
*اة يابؤبؤ عينى كانوا مبتسمين ماهو فرح اصلى :11azy:*​ 
*الظاهر كدة فى سنان لولى قريب هاتتكسر مليون حتة :hlp:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8:*​
> *الرررررررررررررررررررررررحمة من عندك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب *​
> *يابت اجى اخبط دماغك باللى فى ايدى ولا بلاش دلوقت اصل فى ايدى عنبة مش هاينفع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *اة من ناحية المناسبة فاكراها قوووووووووووى كان يوم ملوش شمس طلعة فية
> ...



تقريبا الصدمة لسه مأثرة عليكى:11azy:
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> تقريبا الصدمة لسه مأثرة عليكى:11azy:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههه​


 

*:warning: :warning: :warning: :warning: *

*المرة اللى جاية هايكون احمرررررررررررررررررر :t30: :t30:*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## radwa (7 أغسطس 2008)

جميييل انا نفسي في واحده من دول

شكرا ليكي


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *:warning: :warning: :warning: :warning: *
> 
> *المرة اللى جاية هايكون احمرررررررررررررررررر :t30: :t30:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



ايه هو اللى أحمر
بقولك يابت أثرت عليكى بجد روحى أكشفى:download:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



radwa قال:


> جميييل انا نفسي في واحده من دول
> 
> شكرا ليكي



اتفضليهم كلهم 
بس أكيد على حسابك طبعا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى انتى على المرور اللطيف جدا دة :Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## red_pansy (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه هو اللى أحمر
> 
> 
> بقولك يابت أثرت عليكى بجد روحى أكشفى:download:​


 

*:smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:  مش عارفة اية هو الاحمرررررررر طرد يعنى ياحبى :t30:*

*يعنى انتى شايفة كدة :11azy:  الحالة تطورت كلة منك :smil8: *

*يعنى لازم تفكرينى روحى يانونووووووووو الهى ما تكبرى تفضلى نونو فور ايفر بس :t30:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الكهرمان .... حفريات روعة بداخله بالصور*



red_pansy قال:


> *:smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:  مش عارفة اية هو الاحمرررررررر طرد يعنى ياحبى :t30:*
> 
> *يعنى انتى شايفة كدة :11azy:  الحالة تطورت كلة منك :smil8: *
> 
> *يعنى لازم تفكرينى روحى يانونووووووووو الهى ما تكبرى تفضلى نونو فور ايفر بس :t30:*​



طرد ايه بس يابت انتى .... انتى كدة أخرك كلااااااااااااااااام
كنتى ياختى طردتى الصور بدال مانتى كنتى قاعدة تعيطى:t9: 
على يدىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ههههههههههههههههههه
وبلاش تدعى عليا .... وبلاش قلبك الأسود دة
ماهو لو كان قلبك أبيض... ماكانش حصلك كدة وشوفنا الدباديب ( همشيها الدباديب ها ) وقعت فى حظك:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

